# GOTM



## JP Universe (Dec 23, 2013)

Not sure if I have a bad memory or I've missed something but where is October and November?


----------



## Xaios (Dec 23, 2013)

If I had to guess, interest simply fell off. For the first couple months, Max took the 5 guitars with the most nominations and put them in the poll. However, for the October voting thread, only 3 guitars ended up getting nominated at all.

They probably decided it wasn't worth the hassle, especially since a) there are no prizes, and b) there's no benefit of exposure like the original GOTM contest had where the winner was posted on the site's homepage.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 24, 2013)

Xaios said:


> If I had to guess, interest simply fell off. For the first couple months, Max took the 5 guitars with the most nominations and put them in the poll. However, for the October voting thread, only 3 guitars ended up getting nominated at all.
> 
> They probably decided it wasn't worth the hassle, especially since a) there are no prizes, and b) there's no benefit of exposure like the original GOTM contest had where the winner was posted on the site's homepage.



But I always think that your own ego for winning plus your thread gets stickied plus you can use that line down the road if you ever sell it (Like JPMike). I think that's enough of a reward 

I admit that there probably aren't enough customs coming through every month. I still believe that 6ers should count as well


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 25, 2013)

^^ this wouldnt be becasue of an incoming guitar now would it  but i +1 response great for the ego lol and great for future sales plus i think it brings up good competition for people ordering some customs


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 26, 2013)

I may be a little biased, My Thorn would be January GOTM for sure 

But seriously there was a 6 string custom once that was the best guitar that month but it didn't qualify, I just don't like the whole 'Well it's not enough strings so it doesn't qualify' argument. Same thing as say TGP saying 'Well it's an 8 string so it doesn't qualify'.... Who cares how many strings it has!!! A guitar is a guitar!!!!!

The risk is that every GOTM becomes a Skervesen 

Rant over&#8230;. Regardless, Where is Max and where is GOTM


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 26, 2013)

Maybe he might say "Hey fellas you like it so much you run GOTM and yeah f**k it lets chuck the 6ers in the ring"..................lets see if that works


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 26, 2013)

Maybe we should do a GOTY and include 6r's.


----------



## jeremyb (Dec 26, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> But seriously there was a 6 string custom once that was the best guitar that month but it didn't qualify, I just don't like the whole 'Well it's not enough strings so it doesn't qualify' argument. Same thing as say TGP saying 'Well it's an 8 string so it doesn't qualify'.... Who cares how many strings it has!!! A guitar is a guitar!!!!!



It is SEVENstring.org tho'....


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 26, 2013)

^^^ Then why are 8's allowed?


----------



## Xaios (Dec 26, 2013)

Churchie777 said:


> ^^^ Then why are 8's allowed?



Because the "spirit" of the award is to reward guitars that go above and beyond the normal range of a regular guitar.


----------



## s4tch (Dec 26, 2013)

Just on a sidenote, I haven't seen Max posting for a while now...


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah that's probably it...


----------



## Xaios (Dec 27, 2013)

I figured he'd maybe slowed down, but you're right, he hasn't posted at all since November 25th. =\


----------

